# Best Food Costing tracker



## ricktx37 (Oct 31, 2020)

I'm starting a business and was looking for a program to help initiate and maintain a proper food cost among other costs?


----------



## ChefMike09 (Jan 22, 2018)

look on chefs-resources.com, not sure what your budget is but cheftech is another option. Personally id just make something on google sheets.


----------



## STEPHEN WOODARD (Aug 13, 2019)

Unless your willing to update prices on a monthly basis, and unless its a big enough property to have a purchaser, and unless you use only one vendor......just use excel.


----------



## DetroitOink (Dec 17, 2020)

I've bounced around from a few after I couldn't keep up with having my own spreadsheet. I've used BetterCater (too bare-boned), Caterease (far too many details, and using primitive tech), and now very happy on Curate (a very happy medium that works well with my small business).


----------

